# Диагноз по результатам МРТ



## mbig (6 Авг 2007)

Здравствуйте. 

На основе заключений МРТ в одной из клиник в интернете мне поставили диагноз  БАС (боковой амиотрофический склероз).
У меня наблюдается атрофия дельтавидной и двуглавой мышцы правой руки. Чувствительность в норме. Начало болезни - 1999год, у родственников ни у кого не встречалась. Болей нет, только неприятные ощущения и ограниченность движения, кисть и пальцы в норме, рука не поднимается когда нахожусь в вертикальном положении, лежа рука поднимается, разгибается но с усилиями. Занимаюсь разработкой атрофир-ых мышц, лежа делаю упражнения по поднятию небольших тяжестей.

МРТ шейного отдела спинного мозга:
на серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сохранен. высота межпозвонковых зон исследуемой зоны и сигналы от них по Т2 не изменены
в структуре спинного мозга в передних отделах на уровне сегментов С3-С6 определяются патологический МР сигнал гиперинтенсивный по Т2 и Tirm и изоинтенсивный по Т1 ВИ, без четких контуров с умеренно выраженной зоной перифокальнного отека размерами 0,6см.х0,3см.х4,8см.
просвет позвоночный канала обычный. форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, сигнал от костного мозга не изменен. после введения контрастного вещества зон патологического изменения МР сигнала не выявлено.

МР картина атрофических изменений шейного отдела спинного мозга, без признаков активности на момент исследования.

МРТ головного мозга: МР картина наружной заместительной гидроцефалии. Латеровенрикулоасимметрия.

Вопрос: какой можете поставить диагноз, и можно ли вылечиться иглоукалыванием, массажем и физ. упражнениями?
Заранее Вам благодарен за ответ.


----------



## Анатолий (6 Авг 2007)

Прикрепите снимки МРТ.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (6 Авг 2007)

БАС - диагноз очень серьезный и вряд ли кто-то имеет право его поставить по МРТ, да еще заочно. Однако, если нет возможности консультации у специалиста, напишите подробно всю историю болезни ни прикрепите МРТ.


----------



## Кронмед (7 Авг 2007)

> кисть и пальцы в норме,


А есть ли слабость кисти со стороны поражения?
И что значит в норме? рука не поднимается, а кисть работает в полную силу? И ещё. есть ли непроизвольные подёргивания отдельных мышц? И не болело ли раньше плечо?


----------

